# best fillet knife



## iwanashark (Jul 13, 2009)

What's up fisherman! Any advise on a good fillet knife for reds, trout ect.. would be great. Best bang for my buck? Im not greedy with my greenies...


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

I have and have had several different ones over the years. Still have not found one that I consider the best. Curious to see posts in this thread. Maybe one I have not tried yet will pop up.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Lots of threads on knives you can search. It seems there are a lot that like the Dexters and the Bubba Blades. I bought a Dexter after looking at the threads, but have not had a chance to use it.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Mundial....used them all, and this one beats them all !

Cut's through a redfish like nothing else !

http://www.amazon.com/Mundial-5621-10-10-Inch-Curved-Micro-Serrated/dp/B000M0G0TI/ref=sr_1_33?ie=UTF8&qid=1383840004&sr=8-33&keywords=mundial+bread+knife


----------



## kcliff (Dec 18, 2004)

I'm liking My bubba BLADE So far. Works very well on red fish. I haven't had a chance to really run it through. I've only cleaned about 30 fish with it. Trout, red and a couple of flounder. It has held its edge as advertised


----------



## matterboy123 (Aug 24, 2011)

I use a Rapala re-chargable knife, it works really well on the big bones on reds and blacks. Then I finish up the skin side with a dexter. The electric tends to leave to much meat on the skin or cuts through it, especially on trout and flounder. My 2 cents.
Tight lines:dance:


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

I have had them all, including Bubba. I will say for the money, Dexter baby!That being said, I have been on many guided trips and the guides always have some obscure old ***** knife that they have used forever. Where do they get those?


----------



## Umpy I (Jul 23, 2013)

I have a Cutco that my wife bought me at a kitchen party. The scabbard has a sharpening hone on the back, converts to skinning pliers if needed, and the edge is garanteed by cutco for the like of the blade. I only use mine for trim work after the electric gets done, an only hit the hone occasionally. Never had to send it back to cutco.


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

I like to use my Dexter(s)......


----------



## 3RD GULFCOAST (Jul 11, 2012)

I have tried a lot of different ones over the years including electric. Got the three knife set from Bubba Blades last year and love em. Done Red's, Trout, and Flounder and have had no problems. My two cents.:texasflag


----------



## Yellow.mouth (May 10, 2013)

I have several i use regularly, but my go to is now my cutco. I was never a believer in those, but i fully recommend their fillet knife. I think i paid $60, but it is the sharpest knife i own and has a liketime warranty. The removable blade is also a big plus for easy cleaning. For flounder, i use the very small parring knives, an old trick my dad taught me: more control when opening them up for stuffing/ baking and for doing the lateral line cut when filleting.


----------



## cajunfisherman409 (Jul 3, 2013)

I use the cutco and love it. I keep it on me while wade fishing and have never had a problem with corrosion. I like the way the blade size can be easily changed.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

As long as it is razor sharp...i am not to particular on the brand.


----------



## MRDEJ (Jul 13, 2011)

Cutco! Lifetime warranty! They sharpen or replace for free. I've never cleaned a red with it, but it slices through trout and flounder very easily!

Moe


----------



## Hornsfan76 (Nov 13, 2011)

I recently bought a mundial micro serrated bread knife. I know it sounds funny, but this thing will tear through a big red with very little effort. Don't try cleaning a trout with it though. I got mine on amazon for about 18 bucks.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

I have a couple of different styles for depending how and what I'm cleaning. If filleting flounder, I have a very flexible mundial. If de-boning them the cajun method, a long skinny dexter russell. For trout, just about any fillet works fine. For reds, a bread knife or a beef skinner work well.


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

I agree with Cutco.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Loverboy got me a Kershaw a few years back for Christmas....best I have ever owned.


----------



## big22 (Jul 11, 2012)

another cutco user, best knife I have used and the local rep will come to your house and sharpen for free anytime you want and cant beat the warranty.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

big22 said:


> another cutco user, best knife I have used and the local rep will come to your house and sharpen for free anytime you want and cant beat the warranty.


That would be a SERIOUS man-card violation to ever allow anyone else to sharpen your blade! Do you reckon any of the men that died at The Alamo were wandering about asking if someone could put an edge on their blade? Just saying...


----------



## big22 (Jul 11, 2012)

Category5 said:


> That would be a SERIOUS man-card violation to ever allow anyone else to sharpen your blade! Do you reckon any of the men that died at The Alamo were wandering about asking if someone could put an edge on their blade? Just saying...


lol yes true for the most part, unless you have some of there full serrated knives then I would leave it to the pro's


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

Ignorant question here: 

Most of the fillet knives seem to made out of stainless steel and would not hold edge, would they? Do you need to run a knife across the sharpen steel often while cleaning fish?

Per the posts here I bought Dexter, Kershaw, Buck (which is a bit different and made out of S30V steel -- whatever it is), some runs of the mill Rapala knives, etc. I would sharp them nicely (I think), then just after a couple of fish, the edges seemed quickly dulled ... maybe either I expect too much or simply am missing something?


----------



## O'Fish'All Business (Aug 25, 2012)

TranTheMan said:


> Ignorant question here:
> 
> Most of the fillet knives seem to made out of stainless steel and would not hold edge, would they? Do you need to run a knife across the sharpen steel often while cleaning fish?
> 
> Per the posts here I bought Dexter, Kershaw, Buck (which is a bit different and made out of S30V steel -- whatever it is), some runs of the mill Rapala knives, etc. I would sharp them nicely (I think), then just after a couple of fish, the edges seemed quickly dulled ... maybe either I expect too much or simply am missing something?


Buck knives are a pain to sharpen but once you get them there, the super hard steel usually holds an edge for a good while. We use those little white handheld $9 sharpeners you can get at Wal-Mart or Academy and we can clean 20-30 snapper before resharpening our Dexters.


----------



## iwanashark (Jul 13, 2009)

Thnx guys! I stopped using an electric awhile back. I like to surgically remove all the meat, haha. I think im gonna check out the cutco. I have a rapala now and i gota sharpen it after every fish. But I guess that's a good problem to have huh

greenies to yall


----------



## skeeter77346 (Jan 13, 2006)

http://www.americanlegacyfishing.com/american-legacy-fishing-co-world-s-best-fillet-knife.html

I have used this knife on trout and flounder and it stays crazy sharp. I have given them as gifts and people are impressed with the fine sharp edge. Vegetable oil the blade after cleaning up, as it is carbon steel.
Dexter on the reds though. Have not tried the Mundial mentioned.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

skeeter77346 said:


> http://www.americanlegacyfishing.com/american-legacy-fishing-co-world-s-best-fillet-knife.html
> 
> I have used this knife on trout and flounder and it stays crazy sharp. I have given them as gifts and people are impressed with the fine sharp edge.


LOL. OK, one more to the collection! Instead of catching fish, I keep "catching" knives. 2cool is expensive!


----------



## Lone-Star (Dec 19, 2009)

dexter 3576

http://www.cleanyourcatch.com/tools_curved_knife.htm

curved edge blades are the way to go.

Video for example:


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Search around and u can get it for less than 15.. This thing would cut through a cinderblock..lol Really Reds Sheeps Bigger trout whatever.. Its flexible and thats a plus. Got one for boat and one for home bases trips


Bocephus said:


> Mundial....used them all, and this one beats them all !
> 
> Cut's through a redfish like nothing else ! PFFFTTTTTT:rotfl:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Mundial-5621-...83840004&sr=8-33&keywords=mundial+bread+knife





Lone-Star said:


> dexter 3576
> 
> http://www.cleanyourcatch.com/tools_curved_knife.htm
> 
> ...


Great for Reds not so for soft fleshed feech like trout.. IMHO .. Dexter is a low cost option.. Invest in a good sharpener as well. Accusharp is 10 bucks and is highly rated and sharpens serrated..


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Very true Dave,

Vincent is a nice man and did an admirable Job, but I would have been through 6 Reds by the time the video stopped. I have ALL kinds of Filet knives. From A to Z, the Dexters, and bread knives are solid, Cutco and definitely a Bubba 9" Stiffie IMO, I have saws and etc. But the Accusharp that I keep close by with a stone, suits me extremely well!


----------



## ncmullet (Sep 1, 2010)

Whatever he uses


----------



## Lone-Star (Dec 19, 2009)

Captain Dave said:


> Great for Reds not so for soft fleshed feech like trout.. IMHO .. Dexter is a low cost option.. Invest in a good sharpener as well. Accusharp is 10 bucks and is highly rated and sharpens serrated..


True I don't bother with his methods for trout.


----------



## Capt sharky (Feb 22, 2012)

Cuttcos are awesome knives they are exspensive buubba blade is overrated for cost does nt hold a good edge sector are good also or the old American angler electric with rapalla blades


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Category5 said:


> That would be a SERIOUS man-card violation to ever allow anyone else to sharpen your blade! Do you reckon any of the men that died at The Alamo were wandering about asking if someone could put an edge on their blade? Just saying...


If the cutco rep that came to my house and sold me my knives, yes I do have a cutco fillet knife, would come sharpen it for me, she would be over every week. My wife told me the only reason we bought $600 dollars worth of knives was she was easy on the eyes. The true reason was I got both the fillet knife and the serrated blade hunting knife for free, with the purchase. That's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

This is the quickest and best cleaning that I have seen but what type of knife?

I know it is not the simple acadamy 10-12 dollar knife.


----------



## texasagg (Jun 24, 2011)

This for redfish


----------



## speckcaster (May 5, 2012)

*Cutco ....... commercial grade!!*

Cutco.....get em online or at a restaurant supply company......the best and their commercial grade!!

http://www.cutco.com/products/product.jsp?itemGroup=5721

speckcaster


----------



## tspitzer (Feb 7, 2013)

texasagg what is the knife in the pic--looks like a mini chain saw--I want one--


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

http://www.foodservicewarehouse.com...rce=googleps&gclid=CPf8sczW37oCFU9o7Aodp1IAsQ

For trout

Also like this one I got in Soldotna last year, the littel serrated area is nice for getting through Speck air bladder.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/121142734452?lpid=82


----------



## texasagg (Jun 24, 2011)

tspitzer said:


> texasagg what is the knife in the pic--looks like a mini chain saw--I want one--


That's funny. When I saw it on the shelf it wasn't saw dust I thought about but rather the rib cage of a red that will no longer deny me.

They are currently on sale at Home Depot for $90. Haven't tried it yet but will in the next few days.


----------



## texasagg (Jun 24, 2011)

Sorry, the brand is Ridgid, compact reciprocating hand saw.


----------



## Totally Tuna (Apr 13, 2006)

*Pull the ribs off don't cut through them.*

I've been doing this for a few years now. No need for electric or serrated blades for cleaning redfish. The ribs come out like a zipper when you use this technique. Thanks for finding the video. I think with knives you get what you pay for. Good steel isn't cheap. I use Forschner which is a Victorinox brand. Try different shapes and sizes for your preference, but technique will save you a lot of hassle.



JimD said:


> This is the quickest and best cleaning that I have seen but what type of knife?
> 
> I know it is not the simple acadamy 10-12 dollar knife.


----------



## Yellow.mouth (May 10, 2013)

Heres a link for those interested in the cutco knives:
worldshapest.com


----------



## Yellow.mouth (May 10, 2013)

Sorry, its worldsharpest.com


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

sound like the ford/chevy/dodge THING...lol


----------



## HOOKSPIT1 (Apr 30, 2013)

I would suggest looking at Bubba Blades! These knives are awesome and come in different sizes and flex ranges to do the job!! We have them in stock at Hook Spit Fishing Gear in League City, Texas

www.hookspit.com


----------



## redfish494 (Oct 30, 2005)

Nomark 8" and 12". Have had them for over 24 years, still work like day one. Really hold n edge.


----------



## TxFig (May 4, 2006)

JimD said:


> This is the quickest and best cleaning that I have seen but what type of knife?
> 
> I know it is not the simple acadamy 10-12 dollar knife.


Looks like he left an awful lot of meat on the bones ... especially on the 2nd side.


----------



## robolivar (Oct 7, 2011)

texasagg said:


> Sorry, the brand is Ridgid, compact reciprocating hand saw.


so thats a mini-saws-all? pretty cool if so.


----------



## RedfishStalker (Jul 27, 2012)

Bubba blades I have two and would not recommend them. They get dull very easy.


----------



## texasagg (Jun 24, 2011)

robolivar said:


> so thats a mini-saws-all? pretty cool if so.


Yes


----------



## Lone-Star (Dec 19, 2009)

JimD said:


> This is the quickest and best cleaning that I have seen but what type of knife?
> 
> I know it is not the simple acadamy 10-12 dollar knife.


Quick way, wouldn't say the best....pretty wasteful.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Cutting the whole fillet off with the skin attached instead of removing a skinless fillet is just adding a step to the process.

TH


----------



## SonofSasquatch19 (May 7, 2013)

Bubba blade


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Dexter filet knife or the mister twister electric knife. 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ratred20 (Apr 11, 2007)

My kids got me the Bubba Blade 9" flex and if all I had clean were redfish that would be the knife I used. 

But for trout and flounder an 8" Dexter is the ticket for me. Hands down my favorite. 

Oh yeah- my parents got me a CUTCO for my birthday. It's a sharp one for sure but I haven't officially formed an opinion on that one yet. And for the record I believe I will sharpen it myself!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

I use 3-4 different dexters, depending on fish size, get the long diamond steel as well

for an electric, my old hamilton beach outlasted probably 20 mister twisters, they are pretty much junk.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Just an opinion, I have the complete opposite happen? They have been flawless, I won't say how many fish I have cleaned([email protected] match) , but its been a FEW with the Bubba 9" stiffy.



RedfishStalker said:


> Bubba blades I have two and would not recommend them. They get dull very easy.


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

Here's what I use. Best I've found.


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

Sorry about bad pic taken at ramp waiting on my customers.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Any other suggestions? 

I do need a good knife for reds and trout. I probably own as many shi--y worthless knives as anyone. 

Not sure that some of the boards experts can do a really good job with CR---y knives.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

So there is no definite ans and a lot of opinions.

Roughly:

Cutco 7

Dextra 6

Bubba 6

mundial 2

and half a dozen others mention both elect and hand.

Then throw in the factor that for reds people use one knife and another for trout.

*Is there a good all around knife or two that will do most of the cleaning and what length of blade?*

I can go in the back and do major surgery on cutting out teeth and such and have

less problems than cleaning a good red in the 25+ length.


----------



## YakSerious (Jun 21, 2013)

For trout I like the cheap flexible blade, like the crappy 3-pack shakspeare, nothing gets closer to the spine on trout than a cheap flex blade with a nice edge

for reds, I like those dexters, for larger slot reds I like the serrated dex

I bought one of those curved blade dexters, it seems like those are for bigger fish in general, not enough flex to get a nice close cut without doing a few extra cuts along spine, then ribs..etc, maybe its the indian but.....


----------

